# Johnny Bucket Jr Question..??



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

On the GT5000, does any part of the bucket installation interfere with the opening of the hood? Thanks


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, the new updated information from Sears, on the delivery of my 24535 sleeve hitch, is that due to a back order it is now scheduled to arrive on March 25. And, the earliest delivery for my wheel weights is March 29.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
When I saw your question, I almost had to laugh. Not that I thought it was a dumb question but rather after all the back and forth both pro and con on at least two different forums and reading everything at the JB website including customer testimonials, we're still not sure if the hood opens. Where's Sgt Joe Friday, "just the facts!" LOL


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

sixchows,
Yeah, it's probably not funny if you find out the hood hits something, and won't open all the way.
I had assumed it was not a problem, until I started looking at how John Scheele might be able to install the pair of downforce gas springs. The only thing I could visualize is a couple of "horns" that would bolt to the main frame, with the gas springs "hung" on these brackets, with the other end of the springs going down to attach on the "U" member of the bucket. In this case, the hood would hit these horns.
I wish John would tell us what he has in mind, for the installation of these springs(he calls them springs, I call them gas struts).


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
I meant it like after all we've beaten every aspect of this thing to death and then out of left field comes a question that should've been answered way at the start, but we were all too busy creating a thousand other possible scenarios that no one thought to ask the obvious until now.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

The hood opens just fine with the bucket down, but will hit with the bucket in the up position.

HTH 
Bob


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Willie…

How about working out an Air-Spring powered hood opener.:nerd:
Maybe with a dash mounted release button.
Come on Willie we’re counting on you. arty:


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Actually, a modification on the hood that would allow it to come off completely, by removing a couple of pins and lifting it off vertically, would allow one the freedom of mounting a stout front "tower" bracket. This bracket could be used for the upper attach point for a couple of downforce gas struts, OR for a linear actuator. As you might've noticed, all big dozers and front loaders require high-mounted front actuators of some kind, and for good reason. Having a front tilting hood certainly restricts any innovation along these lines.
IMO even a cable-winch arrangement could benefit from a front tower. With a high mount for the winch, or for a cable roller, you could possibly design it where you could lift the bucket an extra 6 inches.
The present hood mechanism is perfect for selling tractors 'cause the first thing you want to do when you're looking to buy is to open the hood. But, it sure hampers the innovator. 
I'm not wanting to stir the pot, but I sure would like to be able to put about 250 lbs of downforce on a bucket during the scoop mode.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie…

Another option might be to get a hold of that Valentine girl !!
Just need to rig up a chair welded to the bracket that surrounds
the bucket and sit her on it. (plenty of down-force)

Don’t worry Jody, I wouldn’t dare post her picture again.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Willie…
> 
> Another option might be to get a hold of that Valentine girl !!
> ...


Good i dont think i could handle that today:lmao:  
Jody


----------

